# mayn't / mightn't [+ gonna, wanna]



## Whodunit

Hi,

how would you form the negative of 'may'? I know that the correct negative form is 'may not', but on dictionary.com I found "mayn't". It may be spoken, but is it also written?



			
				dictionary.com said:
			
		

> may·n't ... Contraction of _may not_.



Source: http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=mayn%27t


----------



## Axl

*Never* written.  Rarely spoken.  It sounds horrible and, to me, is contraction gone way too far!

Axl.


----------



## suzzzenn

Hi all

This is one more good reason to doubt dictionaries!! Mayn't sounds terrible. I have never heard it used. In fact, I can't even pronounce it easily. (maint? mayent?) Have any English speakers here ever used this?? What about speakers from the UK? or Australia?? 

Susan


----------



## Thomas1

suzzzenn said:
			
		

> In fact, I can't even pronounce it easily. (maint? mayent?) Have any English speakers here ever used this??


hi suzzzenn here you have the pronounciation of mayn't
http://www.bartleby.com/61/wavs/56/M0165600.wav
[ maynt ]

i'm not a native but i also haven't heard anyone use "mayn't", it really sounds strange


----------



## Becky85

Hello all,

Nope never heard it spoken or written before!


----------



## JLanguage

mayn't is new to me, and as far I know, no one uses it. What's the point of a contraction that is actually harder to say than the long form?


----------



## garryknight

suzzzenn said:
			
		

> What about speakers from the UK?


No, we may'nt use it.


----------



## ceirun

I don't think I've ever heard it before either (and I agree with the others that it sounds unnatural, at best), but it's worth noting that it does have an entry in both the OED and Merriam-Websters.


----------



## Artrella

In my Oxford it says that it is rare, the same happens with mightn't.


----------



## jacinta

Artrella said:
			
		

> In my Oxford it says that it is rare, the same happens with mightn't.



Now, actually, I have said mightn't on occasion.  I think it is more acceptable than mayn't.


----------



## Monkling

Just to add my 2 cents - never, ever heard anyone say mightn't or mayn't & I don't think I ever want to hear either.


----------



## ceirun

I don't know if it's another one of those British/American things, but "mightn't" doesn't seem at all rare to me. I'm sure I've heard, read and said it many times.


----------



## suzzzenn

It sounds "cute". I can just imagine some British person sitting in a pub saying "mightn't".


----------



## ceirun

I mightn't have guessed it could turn out to be one of those 'cute' Britishisms.


----------



## te gato

Hmmmm..

Never say them..'mayn't'...or...mightn't...
and have never wrote them either..
Sorry I concur with the others..sounds very odd...to me!!
If someone were to say them to me..first of all you would get that look  
and then I would want to know what planet you are visiting from..and where you parked your U.F.O.. 

jacinta..phone home...(kidding..ja ja ja)

te gato


----------



## ceirun

Or maybe just from a different country (or planet) to the one you live in/on. 

This is taken from the grammar section of the British Council's 'Learning English' website:

_When we want to express that something will possibly happen, but we are less certain, we use might/could or *mightn't*: _

_He might be at home, but he usually goes shopping on Saturday morning._
_He could be at home, but he usually goes shopping on Saturday morning. _
_She *mightn't* be able to come - her mother's very ill. _

Okay, I should go now... I don't want to get another parking ticket on my U.F.O.


----------



## Artrella

suzzzenn said:
			
		

> It sounds "cute". I can just imagine some British person sitting in a pub saying "mightn't".




Me too, I have to say that the BrE is one of the most ellegant languages in the world,  so I *reckon* I will use *mightn't* when I go to an English pub next year.


----------



## te gato

ceirun said:
			
		

> Or maybe just from a different country (or planet) to the one you live in/on.
> 
> This is taken from the grammar section of the British Council's 'Learning English' website:
> 
> _When we want to express that something will possibly happen, but we are less certain, we use might/could or *mightn't*: _
> 
> _He might be at home, but he usually goes shopping on Saturday morning._
> _He could be at home, but he usually goes shopping on Saturday morning. _
> _She *mightn't* be able to come - her mother's very ill. _
> 
> Okay, I should go now... I don't want to get another parking ticket on my U.F.O.


Hey ceirun;
I was not saying that they do not exist..I just have never said them or heard them..so yes you are more than likely correct..different planets.. 
Here, get a parking ticket on your U.F.O..To pay it off..you are made to babysit the cows.. 

te gato


----------



## jacinta

te gato said:
			
		

> Hmmmm..
> 
> Never say them..'mayn't'...or...mightn't...
> and have never wrote them either..
> Sorry I concur with the others..sounds very odd...to me!!
> If someone were to say them to me..first of all you would get that look
> and then I would want to know what planet you are visiting from..and where you parked your U.F.O..
> 
> jacinta..phone home...(kidding..ja ja ja)
> 
> te gato



I'll tell you that I say lots of things and get lots of funny looks.   Maybe its the stuff they put in our Chai tea here.


----------



## lainyn

I've used "mayn't" before, and I've also seen it written, but only in transcribed dialogue in a novel such as "Anne of Green Gables" or "The Secret Garden", perhaps.

I hate to be the oddball, but my ears accept both and I do use the terms.

~Lainyn


----------



## te gato

jacinta said:
			
		

> I'll tell you that I say lots of things and get lots of funny looks.  Maybe its the stuff they put in our Chai tea here.


 
Hey jacinta;
At least you have an excuse..the Chai tea...
sadly I have no excuse..for the things I say.. 
Maybe I should take up tea drinking..
te gato


----------



## mnzrob

I also have not seen either mayn't or mightn't. Since *may *is a more formal version of *can* or *might*, it seems strange to use it as a contaction in the negative. But in that case, I suppose mightn't would make sense to use. Next time i speak to my american friends, i'm gonna throw in the word mightn't, and see if anyone accuses me of making up words. Oh, and to the non-native speakers, i wouldn't recommend using mayn't.

Rob


----------



## mirandolina

I'm sure I've seen it before, but it''s not the kind of expression I'd normally use...


----------



## Whodunit

I have never heard them either. Both neither.

But it seems to be used on the Net. Look at Google:

mayn't: 21,700 results

may not:168,000,000 results

mightn't: 94,500 results

might not: 22,000,000 results

I wondered why it is often listed in dictionaries, but no one ever uses it.


----------



## Axl

whodunit said:
			
		

> I wondered why it is often listed in dictionaries, but no one ever uses it.



It is a legitimate contraction, so it has to be listed.  But it's not used, quite simply, because it sounds so darn horrible!

Axl.


----------



## Whodunit

Axl said:
			
		

> It is a legitimate contraction, so it has to be listed.  But it's not used, quite simply, because it sounds so darn horrible!
> 
> Axl.



Well, I think it may sound as darn terrible as "willn't" to your English ears, mayn't it?


----------



## cuchuflete

Axl said:
			
		

> It is a legitimate contraction, so it has to be listed. But it's not used, quite simply, because it sounds so darn horrible!
> 
> Axl.



I believe I may have seen it in a nineteenth century novel of the Bulwar Lytton variety...yes I once had very bad taste...but Axl has described it perfectly.

It's almost as grating on the ear as 'wanna' and 'gunna'.

cheers,
Cuchu


----------



## Whodunit

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> It's almost as grating on the ear as 'wanna' and 'gunna'.
> 
> cheers,
> Cuchu



Do these both words sound terrible? It's the actual spoken contraction of "want to" and "going to". Why should it be sounding terrible?


----------



## Becky85

whodunit said:
			
		

> Do *both these* words sound terrible? It's the actual spoken contraction of "want to" and "going to". Why *does* it *sound* terrible?


  

I think it's because they just sound so lazy! It's about the way you pronounce them. Although am I right in thinking that 'gonna' is an acceptably recognised word in America? I've seen it used in novels. It isn't used in England though, except in spoken form, are we all agreed on that fellow Englishmen/women?


----------



## languageGuy

I think it sounds horrible, because it is used so rarely. Our ears are not used to hearng it, so when they do, it sounds odd.

"May" is also becoming rare. Most people use now "can", instead.

"May" technically means to have permission, while "can" means to have the ability. If someone is going to use "may" correctly, it will usually be in formal situations where contractions will sound odd.

"Dad, may I go?"
"No, you may *not*."
"My dad said I can't go."


----------



## Becky85

Just as a point of interest, my mum always corrects my little brothers if they say:

'Please *can* I leave the table' or 
'Please *can* I have an apple' 

She says they should say:

'Please *may *I leave the table' and 
'Please *may* I have an apple'!


----------



## mzsweeett

Becky85 said:
			
		

> I think it's because they just sound so lazy! It's about the way you pronounce them. Although am I right in thinking that 'gonna' is an acceptably recognised word in America? I've seen it used in novels. It isn't used in England though, except in spoken form, are we all agreed on that fellow Englishmen/women?


I agree. It sounds lazy when spoken and makes me shudder when I actually see it written. I have to admit that, on occasion I say it myself. Not in any formal setting, only amongst family or friends. 
I've said it before and I'll say it again.........I love the way the British say their words!! It has such a cleaner sound to me (pronounciation) .... the variations of British...Australian, Albertan etc. all the same too!!

Sweet T.


----------



## Becky85

Have you seen 'Love Actually'? They make such a big thing about the way that Colin, the English bloke, is considered to be really 'cute' by all the American girls and then he spends ages going through the way the British pronounce words and the American girls copy them all! Made me laugh!


----------



## Becky85

Some examples:
Bottle - bo*tt*ul
...can't think of any more from the film!
But one thing I will say is that we don't all say arf-ter (after)!! Some of us (me included) say 'aFFF-ter' (A-sound as in SAT or CAT or MAT!!). Such a stereotype of the 'British accent'! He he!


----------



## garryknight

Becky85 said:
			
		

> Some of us (me included) say 'aFFF-ter'


You wouldn't happen to be located north of Watford, would you? 

[Where I live is officially a London borough, so I can get away with pretending that everything north of Watford is in the north of England.]


----------



## te gato

whodunit said:
			
		

> Do these both words sound terrible? It's the actual spoken contraction of "want to" and "going to". Why should it be sounding terrible?


Hey whodunit;
I agree with cuchu..they are terrible...it is lazy english..and most of the time when I have heard them used here... they seem to be said a whiney/annoying voice..makes the hackles stand up on the back of my neck...
just my opinion
te gato


----------



## suzzzenn

I am trying not to take offense, because I know that you can't actually hear me! The truth is, I frequently say wanna and gonna and I don't think I am being sloppy, lazy, or annoying. In fact, no one has ever told me that my way of speaking is grating on thier nerves. If I may say so, I think I speak pretty well!! I hear wanna and gonna in ALL registers, and in ALL contexts. Lawyers, politicians, newscasters, business people, and even my most erudite professors all say gonna and wanna sometimes. I don't think this is a "mistake" like "aínt" nor do I think it is slang. In addition to it being frequently used, these forms have some interesting grammatical properties; for example, gonna is only acceptable if you are refering to a future tense plan. 

I am going to write my paper later --> I'm gonna write my paper later.  
I am going to France ---> I'm gonna France 

Wanna is not acceptable if if the object has been moved to another part of a sentence leaving a trace. 

I really want to go to France ---> I really wanna go to France (this is true!)
I want the girl to go to France. (In this sentence the girl seperates want and to) Even when I move "the girl" to another part of the sentence, I can't use the wanna.  
She is the girl I want to go to France.  --> She is the girl I wanna go to France 

I respectfully, and politely, disagree with many of your opinions on wanna and gonna. I think it is an example of prescriptivism gone to far! Futhermore, I'm gonna keep saying them with no guilt!

Susan


----------



## gaer

suzzzenn said:
			
		

> It sounds "cute". I can just imagine some British person sitting in a pub saying "mightn't".


 
To me, "mightn't" seems quite common to me in BE. Just normal…

Gaer


----------



## gaer

About gonna, wanna, doncha, etc.

People in the US who say they don't use these "contractions" should be very careful about making definite statements before recording themselves while they are not thinking about what they are saying.

We don't speak exactly as we think we do. I've recorded myself for years while teaching lessons, to give students something to work with when they get home, and what I say is often VERY different from what I THINK I say. 

Gaer


----------



## te gato

suzzzenn said:
			
		

> I am trying not to take offense, because I know that you can't actually hear me! The truth is, I frequently say wanna and gonna and I don't think I am being sloppy, lazy, or annoying. In fact, no one has ever told me that my way of speaking is grating on thier nerves. If I may say so, I think I speak pretty well!! I hear wanna and gonna in ALL registers, and in ALL contexts. Lawyers, politicians, newscasters, business people, and even my most erudite professors all say gonna and wanna sometimes. I don't think this is a "mistake" like "aínt" nor do I think it is slang. In addition to it being frequently used, these forms have some interesting grammatical properties; for example, gonna is only acceptable if you are refering to a future tense plan.
> 
> I respectfully, and politely, disagree with many of your opinions on wanna and gonna. I think it is an example of prescriptivism gone to far! Futhermore, I'm gonna keep saying them with no guilt!
> 
> Susan


Susan..
I am sorry..I never intended to offend you in any way...
To you they might sound fine...I was just stating MY opinion..nothing more nothing less...To me they do not sound fine...I am not saying that they are a mistake...I Personally do not use them..and I also have worked for many lawyers..and had dealings with many Buisness Men..and have not heard them used...I think that is what makes our language a fun one, the different way things are said, and the difference of opinions keeps us learning.

te gato


----------



## Axl

gaer said:
			
		

> To me, "mightn't" seems quite common to me in BE. Just normal…
> Gaer



It is.  I think it's one of the only contractions that sounds more elegant than the uncontracted form.

Axl.


----------



## mnzrob

I like wanna and gonna. I say them all the time, and unless i'm writing e-mails to clients or my boss, I use them in e-mails all the time too. They seem so much quicker to write than going to or want to. I agree that they're not good to use in formal situations, but in everyday language, I don't know many people that don't use them (regardless of education or background).Rob


----------



## Becky85

suzzzenn said:
			
		

> I respectfully, and politely, disagree with many of your opinions on wanna and gonna. I think it is an example of prescriptivism gone to far! Futhermore, I'm gonna keep saying them with no guilt!
> 
> Susan



When I said that the two words sound lazy, it wasn't meant as an insult to anybody because I am just as guilty! Although, again Susan, you're probably right in saying that we have nothing to feel guilty about! In my comment, I was making fun of myself as much as anyone else.

Although, where I'm from (Yes, Garry, far far north of Watford!!!), we say '_g*U*nna_' with a real '*ugh*' sound for the '*u*'. And rather than '*wanna*' we say '*want ta*'! As has already been pointed out, they are all just variations of the same thing and are what makes English such an interesting language!


----------



## gaer

Axl said:
			
		

> It is. I think it's one of the only contractions that sounds more elegant than the uncontracted form.
> 
> Axl.


I spend a lot of time "reading" books by British (UK) authors, and whenever possible, I listen, using book-recordings. Partially this is because my eyes get tired from the computer, and it's a nice way to be entertained while resting my eyes. But it's a great way to learn, because when listening, I believe we pick up things that we skim over, even when attempting to read carefully.

In addition, my father's family was born in England, and I grew up reading books from England, not the US. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

te gato said:
			
		

> Susan..
> I am sorry..I never intended to offend you in any way...
> To you they might sound fine...I was just stating MY opinion..nothing more nothing less...To me they do not sound fine...I am not saying that they are a mistake...I Personally do not use them..and I also have worked for many lawyers..and had dealings with many Buisness Men..and have not heard them used...I think that is what makes our language a fun one, the different way things are said, and the difference of opinions keeps us learning.
> 
> te gato


Well, this MAY be a difference between speech in Canada (where you live) and in the US. I don't know anyone here who does not use these contractions when speaking quickly. I've heard them used by people who I think speak quite well. I am able to eliminate them completely from my speech by slowing down and pronouncing each word carefully, and in fact I do this when speaking to children and to people who use English as a second language.

The point I tried to make, which no one commented on, is that IF you record yourself speaking long enough so that you forget that you are being recorded, the results on playback are very surprising. I've never known anyone who has experienced this who has not said the same thing.

You many not say "gonna", and you may not say "wanna", but I guarantee that 30 minutes of recording yourself will convince you that you know less about how you speak than you think.

Now, having said that, if anyone thinks you are insulting anyone else, I would say they have not read very many posts from you, since I actually saw you criticized once for being TOO polite.  

Gaer


----------



## te gato

gaer said:
			
		

> Well, this MAY be a difference between speech in Canada (where you live) and in the US. I don't know anyone here who does not use these contractions when speaking quickly. I've heard them used by people who I think speak quite well. I am able to eliminate them completely from my speech by slowing down and pronouncing each word carefully, and in fact I do this when speaking to children and to people who use English as a second language.
> 
> The point I tried to make, which no one commented on, is that IF you record yourself speaking long enough so that you forget that you are being recorded, the results on playback are very surprising. I've never known anyone who has experienced this who has not said the same thing.
> 
> You many not say "gonna", and you may not say "wanna", but I guarantee that 30 minutes of recording yourself will convince you that you know less about how you speak than you think.
> 
> Now, having said that, if anyone thinks you are insulting anyone else, I would say they have not read very many posts from you, since I actually saw you criticized once for being TOO polite.
> 
> Gaer


gaer;
I do agree with you 100%..I do say funny things all the time...My phrases are odd to people from out of town, or space for that matter...nor do I think that I know more about the English language than the next guy/girl...man/woman...for sadly I do not...but learning from others is what I like to do..the speach diversity is amazing..and that is what makes it fun...
As for listening to myself on tape..I have..and have rolled on the floor..with the tears of laughter streaming down my face..thinking..OH Lord! is that me?  no wonder people do not understand what I am saying..I have a language all my own!!!!...

te gato


----------



## Whodunit

mnzrob said:
			
		

> I like wanna and gonna. I say them all the time, and unless i'm writing e-mails to clients or my boss, I use them in e-mails all the time too. They seem so much quicker to write than going to or want to. I agree that they're not good to use in formal situations, but in everyday language, I don't know many people that don't use them (regardless of education or background).Rob



First, I like this topic, although it's a little bit off-topic.

Second, if you, Rob, think it's easier and faster to write, let me ask you if you would ever use this variant I've once seen in some lyrics?

You're gon' ...   
instead of
"You are going to ..."


----------



## languageGuy

What about conjugations of wanna and gonna?

"He gonnas help me."  or "Yesterday I wannaed help you, but not today."


----------



## garryknight

languageGuy said:
			
		

> What about conjugations of wanna and gonna?
> 
> "He gonnas help me."  or "Yesterday I wannaed help you, but not today."


No, no, no!
Ah's a-gonna
You's a-gonna
He's a-gonna
We's a-gonna
etc.

I think you's a-gonna wanna ignore this!


----------



## jacinta

We are getting waaayy off topic here.  There are threads discussing wanna and gonna.  You may continue the conversation in any of these threads:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=21446&highlight=gonna

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=562&highlight=wanna

There are many more.  Do a search and you can see how often these words come up.


----------



## gaer

jacinta said:
			
		

> We are getting waaayy off topic here. There are threads discussing wanna and gonna. You may continue the conversation in any of these threads:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=21446&highlight=gonna
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=562&highlight=wanna
> 
> There are many more. Do a search and you can see how often these words come up.


We weren't really talking about gonna or wanna but rather a different subject, how what we think we say differs from what we actually say.

But I agree that we are totally off topic. I deleted my last post.

G


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> We weren't really talking about gonna or wanna but rather a different subject, how what we think we say differs from what we actually say.
> 
> But I agree that we are totally off topic. I deleted my last post.
> 
> G



No, don't delete your post(s)! If someone quoted you, it'll really be confusing for other members.

But Jacinta is right, way off-topic here.


----------



## gaer

whodunit said:
			
		

> No, don't delete your post(s)! If someone quoted you, it'll really be confusing for other members.
> 
> But Jacinta is right, way off-topic here.


No one quoted me, Who! Believe me, this conversation is dead. 

Gaer


----------



## bad_girl

mayn´t is terrible n doesn´t exist but mightn´t is okay


----------



## mplsray

_The Cambridge History of the English Language: 1776-1997_ by Richard M. Hogg et al. mentions _mayn't_ on page 197 in a discussion of contractions. After saying that _oughtn't_ and _use(d)n't_ were once standard colloquial, it says,



> Now, however, as they become obsolescent, they seem instead old-fashioned and therefore (by natural if false association), formal. At least one contraction of a central modal, _mayn't_, has also moved from colloquial normality to great rarity in the twentieth century.


----------



## Geo.

mplsray said:


> _The Cambridge History of the English Language: 1776-1997_ by Richard M. Hogg et al. mentions _mayn't_ on page 197 in a discussion of contractions. After saying that _oughtn't_ and _use(d)n't_ were once standard colloquial, it says,
> 
> 
> 
> Now, however, as they become obsolescent, they seem instead old-fashioned and therefore (by natural if false association), formal. At least one contraction of a central modal, _mayn't_, has also moved from colloquial normality to great rarity in the twentieth century.
Click to expand...


This is an excellent citation.  

I heard _mayn't_ growing up, though _its use was rare;_ on the south coast of Hampshire, near the Dorset border just after WW II.  The use of _mightn't_ was quite common, but I find it noteworthy that the people I knew to use _mayn't_ were older working class, or those of the middle class who were born working class; and it may be more used in the south west of England, as opposed to the south east.  

I have seen it in writing as well, regardless of so many people saying 'Never!'.  Bartleby's puts this fallacy to rest, with 23 citations from a number of _American authors_ writing in the _20th century_. 
http://www.bartleby.com/cgi-bin/texis/webinator/sitesearch?FILTER=colHC&query=mayn't&x=0&y=0

There are two ways to pronounce it, _MAY-ent_ or _maint_ ... the latter pronunciation could give rise for confusion if one had never heard the term, where as the components of the former — with two syllables — might be more easily understood by someone hearing it for the first time.  

As far as Whodunit's original question goes, ‘mayn't’ is a legitimate way of expressing ‘may not’ as a contraction, but its use is so rare I couldn't recommend it.  

This thread was certainly venomous, with such derisive adjectives.  If someone hasn't heard it, or doesn't use it, fine.  I don't happen to use it myself, though I did occasionally when I was a boy.  But as far as its sounding _'horrible', 'terrible', 'very odd' to 'cute British'_ — (no-one likes to be  stereotyped) — regardless of word, or turn of phrase, or even of language, if your mother used it, it will never sound foreign to you. 

Comedian Dawn French used ‘mayn't’ as an emphatic in a comedy sketch which aired on television only last week.


----------



## kilquade

I grew up on the East Coast of Ireland (Greystones) and in primary school in the early 70's "mayn't" was, if not common, definitely used enough not to appear unusual.  Thinking back I don't recall it being in use after the early 80's.  "mightn't2 was and is still in use.

(I realise this thread is old and only here because I used "mayn't" this morning in an email and it became a topic of conversation.  Some of my younger colleagues did not believe it was ever a word)


----------



## English Bulldog

Axl said:


> *Never* written.  Rarely spoken.  It sounds horrible and, to me, is contraction gone way too far!
> 
> Axl.




I do agree with this.


----------



## sound shift

I don't use "mayn't".
I do use "mightn't": "He might get lost, mightn't he?"


----------



## Geo.

I found this interesting, especially its current rise in usage:

Google Books Ngram Viewer:


----------



## Geo.

Geo. said:


> This is an excellent citation.
> 
> I heard _mayn't_ growing up, though _its use was rare;_ on the south coast of Hampshire, near the Dorset border just after WW II.  The use of _mightn't_ was quite common, but I find it noteworthy that the people I knew to use _mayn't_ were older working class, or those of the middle class who were born working class; and it may be more used in the south west of England, as opposed to the south east.
> 
> I have seen it in writing as well, regardless of so many people saying 'Never!'.  Bartleby's puts this fallacy to rest, with 23 citations from a number of _American authors_ writing in the _20th century_.
> http://www.bartleby.com/cgi-bin/texis/webinator/sitesearch?FILTER=colHC&query=mayn't&x=0&y=0
> 
> There are two ways to pronounce it, _MAY-ent_ or _maint_ ... the latter pronunciation could give rise for confusion if one had never heard the term, where as the components of the former — with two syllables — might be more easily understood by someone hearing it for the first time.
> 
> As far as Whodunit's original question goes, ‘mayn't’ is a legitimate way of expressing ‘may not’ as a contraction, but its use is so rare I couldn't recommend it.
> 
> This thread was certainly venomous, with such derisive adjectives.  If someone hasn't heard it, or doesn't use it, fine.  I don't happen to use it myself, though I did occasionally when I was a boy.  But as far as its sounding _'horrible', 'terrible', 'very odd' to 'cute British'_ — (no-one likes to be  stereotyped) — regardless of word, or turn of phrase, or even of language, if your mother used it, it will never sound foreign to you.
> 
> Comedian Dawn French used ‘mayn't’ as an emphatic in a comedy sketch which aired on television only last week.



With the above link no longer active, here's a copy courtesy of Internet Archive WayBack Machine: 

Search Results for "mayn't"​


----------

